# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Nie zgrzytanie a uderzanie zębami, prosze o pomoc..

## Hiddej

Witam, od kilku miesięcy mój chłopak podczas snu nie zgrzyta zębami, a uderza nimi o siebie i bardzo szybko połyka przy tym ślinę. Ostatniej nocy nasiliło się to i owe uderzanie było dużo silniejsze. Wtedy zazwyczaj próbuję go obudzić. Po tym albo całkiem przestaje uderzac zębami, albo robi to bardzo spokojnie.
Nie mam kompletnie pojęcia czy to jest problem stomatologiczny, gastrologiczny(zazwyczaj coś takiego kojarzyło mi sie z robaczkami), czy moze na tle nerwowym. Póki co, chce zasięgnąć porady do jakiego lekarza powinniśmy się wybrać i co to moze byc ..

Bardzo dziękuję za wszelką pomoc i odpowiedzi.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Karaoke

Trzeba zacząć od stomatologa żeby wykluczyć problemy z uzębieniem.

----------

